# What Campers Need to Know About the Burning Ban



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

To our media friends: First, I want to thank you for the great coverage and stories about the Sleeper Lakes wildfire. Second, I want to let you know that by this afternoon, there will be a link on the front of the DNR Web site (www.michigan.gov/dnr) that will provide you with a page of info on the burning ban, including a Frequently Asked Questions section. Please feel free to use that. * Mary Dettloff, DNR spokesperson

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 17, 2007

Contacts: Brenda Curtis 517-373-6260, Cheryl Greaney 517-373-0399 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

What Campers and Outdoors Enthusiasts Need to Know About the Burning Ban

Department of Natural Resources authorities today said that the ban on outdoor burning, enacted by Governor Jennifer M. Granholm on Aug. 17, 2007, could impact campers visiting state-owned campgrounds and undeveloped areas within state forests, state game areas and state parks.

The Governors order restricts campfires in campgrounds that do not have onsite management. State forest and state game area campgrounds do not have on-site management, therefore under the ban and campers are not permitted to have campfires at these facilities. This affects 120 state forest campgrounds, eight state forest trail camps, all state game area campgrounds and the five Presque Isle cabins. Dispersed campers on state forest land may not have campfires. 

Most state parks provide on site management, so campfires are allowed when using metal or masonry fire rings provided by the park. No campfires are allowed at rustic cabin locations and all walk-in campgrounds and walk-in campsites in all state parks and recreation areas. This includes the walk-in campsites at the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, Blind Lake at Pinckney Recreation Area and all of Craig Lake State Park. Organization campsites at state parks that are remotely located are also included in the campfire ban. For more specific information related to organization sites, please call the state park headquarters where the site is located. 

The ban does not impact campers and day visitors use of charcoal grills, propane or liquid-fueled camping stoves. 

The DNR cautions all visitors at locations where a campfire is allowed to use safe campfire practices. Keep your fire small, never leave your fire unattended, always have an adult present and properly put your fire out before leaving the area. Keep a container of water nearby. Fires are discouraged from 7 a.m. to 7 p.m. since daytime temperatures and humidity are more likely to result in hazardous fires.

Further information about the impacts of the burning ban can be answered by contacting the nearest DNR Operations Service Center or state park. Contact numbers can be found on the DNRs Web site at www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

